# New addition



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

okay so we don't have him yet BUT met Jamie



















im in love


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww congratulations :thumbup: bet you cant wait


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww congratulations :thumbup: bet you cant wait


i can't i'm so excited!!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

He's lovely! 

When are you getting him?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> He's lovely!
> 
> When are you getting him?


we find out tomorrow soo maybe weekend


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww hsi a cutie, is he a cross??


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Exciting times  He's lovely


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a cutie :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> aww hsi a cutie, is he a cross??


i'm not to sure tbh my husband wanted a cat and we looked at some breeders but he saw and advert he replied and was sent some pictures, we've fallen in love with him


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

one more


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i'm not to sure tbh my husband wanted a cat and we looked at some breeders but he saw and advert he replied and was sent some pictures, we've fallen in love with him


love the last pic! he reminds me of a british cross bengal! gorgeous!


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Gorgeous! Gotta love tabby cats!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> one more


:lol: You have picked a naughty boy there :lol: Still gorgeous though and tons of cattitude :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

he'll be comin home on sunday!!!!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> he'll be comin home on sunday!!!!!


or maybe he won't :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh no!! What's happened? Are you still getting him? Hope it's just a temporary delay


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww he is gorgeous! But why isn't he with you now?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

the woman said she would drop him of today, i emailled to check last night for a time and no reply, so stayed in all day and heard nothing she has my email and phone number, just be nice to know whats happening  

suppose it's still early maybe i'm just being impatient i was up all last night with the husband his uncles just died so not a fun time just be nice to be told a time earlier so i could have sorted my day out


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> the woman said she would drop him of today, i emailled to check last night for a time and no reply, so stayed in all day and heard nothing she has my email and phone number, just be nice to know whats happening
> 
> suppose it's still early maybe i'm just being impatient


Do you not have the womens address? maybe shes had a change of heart? I am sorry


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> the woman said she would drop him of today, i emailled to check last night for a time and no reply, so stayed in all day and heard nothing she has my email and phone number, just be nice to know whats happening
> 
> suppose it's still early maybe i'm just being impatient


Oh that is rubbish. Have you paid for him yet? Can you phone her? If not, let's hope you hear from her soon.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Do you not have the womens address? maybe shes had a change of heart? I am sorry





hobbs2004 said:


> Oh that is rubbish. Have you paid for him yet? Can you phone her? If not, let's hope you hear from her soon.


no. I don't have a contact number for her i did ask a few time but she never sent it, she's moving to spain and wanted to rehome her 3 cats asap the other two are brother and sister and doesnt want to separate them, as much as i wanted to say yes it's not realistic me having 3, so i'm not convinced she would have changed her mind

fingers crossed


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> no. I don't have a contact number for her i did ask a few time but she never sent it, she's moving to spain and wanted to rehome her 3 cats asap the other two are brother and sister and doesnt want to separate them, as much as i wanted to say yes it's not realistic me having 3, so i'm not convinced she would have changed her mind
> 
> fingers crossed


Fingers crossed. 

I hope she has the decency to let you know if she has changed her mind


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww hope she turns up soon with him.. Id be gutted if i was let down at this late stage


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh He is lovely. I do hope the owner gets in touch with you


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

What an emotional rollercoaster for you, you have been so excited. This is the pits. I really hope this works out ok. 

Is it a hotmail address? Have you paid any money? Have you googled her name or email? It may be worth a try, in case the info they gave you can or cannot be verified.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

MaryA said:


> What an emotional rollercoaster for you, you have been so excited. This is the pits. I really hope this works out ok.
> 
> Is it a hotmail address? Have you paid any money? Have you googled her name or email? It may be worth a try, in case the info they gave you can or cannot be verified.


She didn't want any payment just a good home, we had really good chats via email where i told her about me and the family and she told me about Jamie, im hoping she's just busy and she said she was having trouble with her internet at one point reading back through the emails if i haven't heard of her by 8 i'll send her an email and ive up for tonight


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Do hope it turns out okay and you get your kitty soon.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any news?................


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Any news?................


nope  husband wants to look at some breeders for a kitten but im a little bit in love with Jamie 

thinking of emaillin her but no idea what to put


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> nope  husband wants to look at some breeders for a kitten but im a little bit in love with Jamie
> 
> thinking of emaillin her but no idea what to put


Darn, that sucks.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> thinking of emaillin her but no idea what to put


I would definitely email her, just so you know one way or another for your own peace of mind. I hope Jamie works out for you.

FWIW, we had our heart set on a kitten from a photo supplied, but things didn't work out. But... the kitten we got instead was much much better. So although we were disappointed at the time, it all definitely worked out for the best in the end.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Really shoddy behaviour from this woman. Hope it works out for you in the end


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw hope you get him hun, mind i went through a similar thing a few years back only with a dog,talked for days over emails and she assured me i could have her,couldn't sleep for a week  went all the way to Leicestershire for her and surprise surprise when i went to the house she said i had wrong house, took us hours to get there too  i was upset for weeks tried to email her but she never replied

so i do hope this isn't going to happen for you :thumbup:


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Any news? Please let us know what happens.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

MaryA said:


> Any news? Please let us know what happens.


i emailled not heard a peep  the word disappointed is a bit of an understatement, i had toys, food, collar and littertray


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

what a bummer


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> what a bummer


i know  looking at a black 10 week old kitten next week so it's not all bad

we were offered a 7 week old kitten by a friends friend on facebook other want to see it  isn't this a bit young to leave for it's new home?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry the cat didn't work out. Strange person selling it 
I hope you have better luck with the black kitten, At seven weeks the other kitten is really too young to leave.


----------

